# Mean ol' pine



## barry richardson (Jun 30, 2019)

I drug home this rootball a while ago and finally decided to do battle with it a few days ago. Now I remember why I shouldn't turn pine.... and rootballs. it was about half spalt and punk and half resinous fatwood, so that was a pain, and it had pockets of dirt and rock throughout it. I managed to tame it eventually although I lost a pretty big piece of wood that was rotten and flew out on the other side. Wasn't sure about finishing with polly so I did a test on some scrap and turns out it cures over sappy pine with no problems. The figure and color of the wood turned out to be pretty nice, but I still wouldn't do it again lol... 13" tall and 10" wide

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 14 | Way Cool 6


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 30, 2019)

I love the finished piece, for me that makes up for any difficulties you experienced while turning it

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 30, 2019)

I like it. I don't think this piece was that hard to turn. I didn't have any problems with it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tom Smart (Jun 30, 2019)

Way to fight Barry! Another winner.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jun 30, 2019)

You have a winner there. Good job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 30, 2019)

Barry always never disappoints me. 

That came out weird. Unlike your turnings.



That reminds me, Barry, look for my tag in the qotw. This is very fitting..

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 30, 2019)

Nice work, Barry! Does look like it was worth the effort.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Jun 30, 2019)

Looks good even w/ a chunk missing. I don't envy you having turned it. Did your gouges survive?


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 30, 2019)

Congrats on conquering Pine! Looks fantastic! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jasonb (Jun 30, 2019)

Beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 30, 2019)

phinds said:


> Looks good even w/ a chunk missing. I don't envy you having turned it. Did your gouges survive?


Thanks Paul, Had to do a lot of sharpening, that's for sure, but they survived, just now coated with sappy gunk....


----------



## DKMD (Jun 30, 2019)

It’s beautiful! Love the shape and the coloring!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dfowler13 (Jun 30, 2019)

Beautiful vase... amazing work. Definitely looks to be worth the trouble. Lol

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Jun 30, 2019)

Wowzer that’s a nice looking piece and big too. Kudos for suffering thru the use of pine, well worth it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 30, 2019)

Looks fantastic,beautiful finish.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jul 3, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> I drug home this rootball a while ago and finally decided to do battle with it a few days ago. Now I remember why I shouldn't turn pine.... and rootballs. it was about half spalt and punk and half resinous fatwood, so that was a pain, and it had pockets of dirt and rock throughout it. I managed to tame it eventually although I lost a pretty big piece of wood that was rotten and flew out on the other side. Wasn't sure about finishing with polly so I did a test on some scrap and turns out it cures over sappy pine with no problems. The figure and color of the wood turned out to be pretty nice, but I still wouldn't do it again lol... 13" tall and 10" wide
> View attachment 168015


Everything looks great, from the form to the finish!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TMAC (Jul 3, 2019)

Your work always impresses Barry. Nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Jul 16, 2019)

Nice, really nice!
Makes me a little apprehensive--have some rootstock from Mesquite and Huisache that I need to do something with & already know there's rock in it.


----------

